# Struts replacement...maybe springs...



## rfleites (Jan 4, 2008)

So I've been an owner now for two years and I have a love/hate relationship with my stock suspension because I like the way it corners, but it's very sloppy and over bumps is damn near painful. 

What have struts have you replaced the stocks with and/or even the springs? I'm looking for a tight sporty ride but still comfortable.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe you should have bought a 350Z then...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Illuminas/Progress Sport Springs combo!

http://

[URL="[IMG]http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp148/just4guest/CarlsPictures001-2.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## kyoung (Mar 24, 2009)

*Awesome ride!*

Wow, awesome looking ride! Bought an 01 a month ago and just ordered ASA Wheels that look just about like yours, nice to see a real life picture on a car, thought that style would look great on it. How much lower is yours than stock??


----------



## johnnyd2k2 (May 17, 2009)

H&R with Illuminas is well known to be the most comfortable ride out of all the lowering springs.


----------

